# PetMD Launches Premier Pet Health Website Written and Approved by Veterinarians



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

MIAMI, FLORIDA -- PetMD, (Pet Health Library Veterinarian Approved Cats | Dogs | Horses| Fish | Rabbits | Reptiles| Ferrets| Exotics | Chinchillas | Pet MD), a free online resource for pet health information and services, officially launched the beta version of its website. The site provides pet lovers with the most accurate pet health information available on the web today, and contains the largest online database of animal diseases, symptoms and disorders. All of the content is written and approved by veterinarians and covers dogs, cats, birds, horses, fish, rabbits, ferrets, reptiles and many exotic species.

PetMD provides pet owners with a much-needed resource for their pet's health. Consumers now have access to an online service that provides immediate, medically accurate information.

PetMD supports pet owners and veterinarians in managing their pet's healthcare needs and makes resources, such as the pet health library (Animal Health Library | Pet MD), available with the click of a mouse. Topics range from simple explanations of dog aggression, to complex types of bacterial infections in reptiles. Pet owners also have access to a dedicated first aid section highlighting frequent emergencies for most species (Pet Emergency | Pet MD). PetMD helps pet owners connect with veterinarians by providing a local directory of animal health professionals (Find Emergency Pet Hospital | Pet MD).

"The integrity of our information is paramount," says Kim Schinnerer, COO. "PetMD's network of veterinarians provides trusted medical information to its users. As all the content is created and owned 100% by PetMD, we have begun syndicating to other sites in order to provide the public with the highest standards in pet related medical information. PetMD will also be introducing many new services in the next 6 months which will further enhance our user's experience."

The pet business has grown into a $40 billion a year industry more than half of which is spent on medical care and food. "PetMD is providing advertisers with a central place to reach this extremely attractive target audience," says Nicolas Chereque, VP of Sales. "Our audience is very engaged on our site, spending an average of 8 minutes per visit. We are all passionate about animals and excited to bring such a comprehensive resource and destination website to the U.S. market."

______________________________________

About PetMD
PetMD is an online resource focused solely on pet health and maintains the largest trusted pet health library written and approved by a network of Veterinarians. PetMD was founded to inspire pet owners to provide an ever-increasing quality of life for their pets and to connect pet owners with their Veterinarians through a trusted, comprehensive website. PetMD is headquartered in Miami, Florida. More information is available at Pet Health Library Veterinarian Approved Cats | Dogs | Horses| Fish | Rabbits | Reptiles| Ferrets| Exotics | Chinchillas | Pet MD

###

PetMD Launches Premier Pet Health Website Written and Approved by Veterinarians


----------



## mrbill15 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great information...I picked up some tips


----------

